# My new Sulcata!



## Bansh88 (Aug 27, 2007)

I was lucky enough to get an email from board member Kyrazy last week about a Sulcata she was looking to adopt out. Apparently she went to go pick up a Desert Tortoise from a couple that was not only poorly caring for it but were oblivious to the fact that the Desert Tort was a Sulcata.
My luck, Kyrazy decided to take the guy home and offer it up to me. (she's still on the hunt for a Desert)
His shell is in bad shape. Sunken in a bit and has pyramiding. But overall seems to be in good health. He's plump and has good color.

















7UP can for size refrence


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2007)

nice job bansh the world could use more foster parents like yourself


----------



## Bansh88 (Aug 27, 2007)

just gotta work on a name. I was hard pressed on the last name I had to think of for my Rosy Boa. I ended up with CHUD for him.
I'll put more thought into this guy.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 27, 2007)

Poor Guy he is lucky you found him. Hopefully with proper care his pyramiding will level out a bit as he gets bigger. Good Job!! I have always liked the names dozer, moose, and zeus for big torts don't ask me why I don't know.


----------



## Bansh88 (Aug 27, 2007)

I was kinda thinking Kratos, from the God of War video game. But I should save that for if I get a Greek in the future. Maybe Atlas.


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 27, 2007)

Both would be good names.


----------



## T-P (Aug 28, 2007)

VERY nice.


----------



## Kyrazy (Aug 28, 2007)

Bansh88 said:


> I was kinda thinking Kratos, from the God of War video game. But I should save that for if I get a Greek in the future. Maybe Atlas.



Not that you have to keep it but...

When I picked him up the first time, he peed on my foot and (mostly) the peoples appartment carpet. My son dubbed him Puddles after that! 

Thanks for taking him and giving him a great home!
Kyrazy


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Aug 28, 2007)

His eyes are so bright, just like his future.


----------



## Josh (Aug 28, 2007)

i like atlas


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 11, 2007)

He is great! Have you decided on a name yet?


----------

